# My puppy doesn't want to go for a run...



## momo2820 (Apr 3, 2009)

I like to go jogging in the morning when it's still cool, and now that my new lab/boxer mix puppy is five months old and very spunky I thought that I would start taking her for short jogs in the morning. She won't go, she sits down and balks and won't take another step. I've been walking her in the evenings since I got her (at 3 1/2 mos) and she has always been happy to walk, sometimes she balks but I just use treats to keep her moving and there aren't any problems. She loves her treats.
But it's different in the morning, she'll stop and just ignore the treats I try to lure her with. Yesterday we got about a block away before she wouldn't go anywhere but home, today she wouldn't even leave the driveway. So I took her in a different direction, thinking a new place would change her attitude. We got about a block down the road and she stopped and wouldn't go further.
What can I do? I tried dragging her but it doesn't work and I just don't like doing it. If I pick her up she won't get any exercise, and since we're next to a road I don't want to let go of the leash and run on ahead. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

She's VERY young to be running with on pavement- you can do serious damage to her joints. I would recommend stickign with the walks for now.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

momo2820 said:


> I like to go jogging in the morning when it's still cool, and now that my new lab/boxer mix puppy is five months old and very spunky I thought that I would start taking her for short jogs in the morning. She won't go, she sits down and balks and won't take another step. I've been walking her in the evenings since I got her (at 3 1/2 mos) and she has always been happy to walk, sometimes she balks but I just use treats to keep her moving and there aren't any problems. She loves her treats.
> But it's different in the morning, she'll stop and just ignore the treats I try to lure her with. Yesterday we got about a block away before she wouldn't go anywhere but home, today she wouldn't even leave the driveway. So I took her in a different direction, thinking a new place would change her attitude. We got about a block down the road and she stopped and wouldn't go further.
> What can I do? I tried dragging her but it doesn't work and I just don't like doing it. If I pick her up she won't get any exercise, and since we're next to a road I don't want to let go of the leash and run on ahead.
> Any ideas?



Probably just taking too big a move forward for her.

I'd stick with the walks on your same running route until she's happy and looks forward to walking that particular route without treats and it becomes a routine she looks forward to. Then start just running a little bit at a time during the walk and she'll probably get used to it just fine. 

May still be a little young for it yet though, and will be better in a few months.

Dragging isn't going to help most likely, nor carrying.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I have found that most puppies at about 4-5 months of age hit the OMG the world is overwhelming!!!! stage with their walking and almost shut down totally several times on walks. Normal normal normal.
Treat lures, tossing a toy or stick a few feet ahead, using a squeaky toy for distraction etc can all work..if they don't I find if you simply stop and wait (it seems longer than it is, but is usually 10=20 seconds) the pup takes a deep breath and shakes it all off and you're moving again.

I also would say that it is probably better NOT to run or jog with him..especially on asphalt or cement..it can do some real damage to their soft bones and joints..they don't even recommend agility for dogs until after 6-8 months of age and that's "reduced intensity" agility. If you are looking for ways to tire him out, working on training new behaviours and tricks (using his brain) can be just as exhausting as physical work.


----------

